# Suche Zeichner für ELCAD-Projekt



## dodo (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo SPS Gemeinde,

zur Umsetzung einer vorhandenen EPLan-Zeichnung in ELCAD suche ich jemanden, der so etwas z.B. freiberuflich machen kann.
Der Plan umfasst inkl. Klemmen-/Kabelpläne, Stücklisten usw. ca. 200 Seiten

Der Plan muss kurfristig gezeichnet werden.

Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## adiemus84 (12 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

falls du nicht schon jemanden gefunden hasst, kannst du es mit einem der beiden Programme ja mal versuchen.



Die ELCAD Import Erweiterung. Ist aber nicht Standardmäßig dabei.
transCAE.


----------



## dodo (12 August 2009)

Hallo, 

mit leichter Verspätung bedanke ich mich bei denen, die sich gemeldet haben!

Hat sich leider erledigt!


----------

